# As long as Jews control the media, we will never end immigration



## cnelsen (May 24, 2017)

There is something in the Jew that is fanatical about importing non-whites into historically white areas. 

George Soros, a billionaire Jew, is the driving force behind the Muslim invasion of Europe, and has, for years, spent millions ensuring continued mass immigration to the US. 
When Carl Pope, a Jew, was head of the Sierra Club, he accepted a massive donation by a Jew in return for guaranteeing the Sierra Club took took no immigration position. 
When the Jerusalem Post opposed Donald Trump's candidacy, it was because Trump wanted to adopt immigration policies similar to Israel's. 
The Southern Poverty Law Center, led by Jews, demonizes any white person who opposes mass immigration. 
The ACLU, led by Jews, along with the heavily Jewish American Immigration Lawyers' Association, provides legal muscle to resist efforts to curtail immigration. 
The Ford Foundation, run by Jews, bankrolls pro-mass immigration propaganda. 
Jews in Congress were the driving force behind the 1965 Immigration and Nationality Act, which kicked off the demographic disaster we are currently facing. 
The mass media is overwhelmingly pro-mass immigration, refusing to include the immigration status of criminals, running bogus scare stories about labor shortages and crops rotting in the fields, and refusing to perform its duty to inform the American people about important topics. For example, how many Americans are aware of this important fact:





 
The simple fact of the matter is immigration will continue until one of two things happens: either we stand up and put a stop to it, or this country is no longer a desirable place to live. 

Unfortunately, we will be unable to choose the first as long as Jews control media because we will lack the means to broadcast an effort to organize, the reasons for organizing will not be broadcast to the public, and any effort to organize will be demonized as racistxenophobicantisemetic.

Simple truth.


----------



## Tank (May 24, 2017)

Jews like to play the middle man


----------



## cnelsen (May 24, 2017)

Tank said:


> Jews like to play the middle man


I believe it is more sinister than that.


----------



## Tank (May 24, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Jews like to play the middle man
> ...


Jesus was a middle man


----------



## HaShev (May 24, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> There is something in the Jew that is fanatical about importing non-whites into historically white areas.
> 
> George Soros, a billionaire Jew, is the driving force behind the Muslim invasion of Europe, and has, for years, spent millions ensuring continued mass immigration to the US.
> When Carl Pope, a Jew, was head of the Sierra Club, he accepted a massive donation by a Jew in return for guaranteeing the Sierra Club took took no immigration position.
> ...



Yep you got us, we are the blame for all your problems, not the Beer you bring to Job Interviews, nor the Drugs your Mom did during pregnancy, and certainly not the fact you live in a town with mostly only your own relatives that for centuries have intermarried each other.


----------



## 1stRambo (May 24, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> There is something in the Jew that is fanatical about importing non-whites into historically white areas.
> 
> George Soros, a billionaire Jew, is the driving force behind the Muslim invasion of Europe, and has, for years, spent millions ensuring continued mass immigration to the US.
> When Carl Pope, a Jew, was head of the Sierra Club, he accepted a massive donation by a Jew in return for guaranteeing the Sierra Club took took no immigration position.
> ...



Yo, yes it`s true, but, most are contributors to the "Socialist Democrat Party," not all!!! I`ll put it this way, we citizens don`t have the money, but we do have intelligence! If you ignore the move to Socialism, which they are pushing for, only because they have no brain, then in the end, we will win out!!! We True Americans, we just need to keep pushing back, eventually we "The True Americans" will take them out of POWER, simple!!!

If you think we don`t have Power? Think again, just look where Donald J. Trump landed, President of the United States, why? Because we stood up against Evil, simple!!! You people who are a little shy, or scared to speak up? You need to get off your ASSES, and do the right thing, """SAVE THIS COUNTRY""" period!!!

The "Socialist Democrat Party" is nothing more than a bunch of """Sick Mentally Retarded Idiots,""" who should be in a Mental Institution!!! All you need to do is listen, watch, and see how they behave, it`s unreal, that today in America, so many sick people can walk around, and get voted into office, it makes me sick to my stomach!!!

Remember one thing? Money can`t buy a smart person!!!

"GTP"


----------



## Indeependent (May 24, 2017)

Bill Gates is Jewish?


----------



## Indeependent (May 24, 2017)

Rupert Murdoch is a Jew?


----------



## dfens (May 24, 2017)

Although some of these people, strictly speaking, may be not be Jewish, it is possible to be Jewish in spirit.  Just like a white person can act black, or vice versa.

The Jewish spirit is this:  extreme greed and money making, not caring about anybody else, not caring about the nation or its people (in fact, being in favor of infinite immigration and driving wages down)

So yes, most of these people are Jewish in spirit.


----------



## Indeependent (May 24, 2017)

dfens said:


> Although some of these people, strictly speaking, may be not be Jewish, it is possible to be Jewish in spirit.  Just like a white person can act black, or vice versa.
> 
> The Jewish spirit is this:  extreme greed and money making, not caring about anybody else, not caring about the nation or its people (in fact, being in favor of infinite immigration and driving wages down)
> 
> So yes, most of these people are Jewish in spirit.


Never let a Jew out of the yeshiva.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 24, 2017)

psssst -- Nelson.  I'm going to whisper this to you quietly so nobody else hears, but have you checked out your windows lately/? You see those little smudges on the glass?

Yep -- it's Jew nose prints.  They're on to you, man. Be afraid. Be very afraid. 


.


----------



## cnelsen (May 24, 2017)

HaShev said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > There is something in the Jew that is fanatical about importing non-whites into historically white areas.
> ...


In other words, everything I assert is true. You got nothing except your racial hatreds. Die, pigshit, die.


----------



## cnelsen (May 24, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> psssst -- Nelson. I'm going to whisper this to you quietly so nobody else hears, but have you checked out your windows lately/? You see those little smudges on the glass?
> 
> Yep -- it's Jew nose prints. They're on to you, man. Be afraid. Be very afraid.


In other words, everything I assert is true. You got nothing except your racial hatreds. Die, pigshit, die.


----------



## jasonnfree (May 25, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> psssst -- Nelson.  I'm going to whisper this to you quietly so nobody else hears, but have you checked out your windows lately/? You see those little smudges on the glass?
> 
> Yep -- it's Jew nose prints.  They're on to you, man. Be afraid. Be very afraid.
> 
> ...




It may be time to be afraid, before we lose our country


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 25, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > psssst -- Nelson.  I'm going to whisper this to you quietly so nobody else hears, but have you checked out your windows lately/? You see those little smudges on the glass?
> ...




Nah.

I don't think we are about to lose our country to paranoid schizophrenics raving about Jews.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 25, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> There is something in the Jew that is fanatical about importing non-whites into historically white areas.
> 
> George Soros, a billionaire Jew, is the driving force behind the Muslim invasion of Europe, and has, for years, spent millions ensuring continued mass immigration to the US.
> When Carl Pope, a Jew, was head of the Sierra Club, he accepted a massive donation by a Jew in return for guaranteeing the Sierra Club took took no immigration position.
> ...


Did you know every keyboard has a built in recording device that sends everything you type to Mossad?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 25, 2017)

Yes, I am out to ruin the White Race!

You caught me, and now let return to reality where you have not visited for a long ass time, or don't and check under your bed tonight because I might be there to steal your white pride way of life...


----------



## jasonnfree (May 25, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


 
So you deny that most of the media is controlled by jews who control our media, and the media is extremely pro immigration?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 25, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...




You should ask your parents to double your dose of Risperdal.


----------



## jasonnfree (May 25, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Looks like you're not capable of having an intelligent discussion.  Bye now.


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

dfens said:


> strictly speaking, may be not be Jewish, it is possible to be Jewish in spirit



Ethnicity fluid?

Can I be an Eskimo?


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Did you know every keyboard has a built in recording device that sends everything you type to Mossad?




Shhh... don't tell the goyim.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 25, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> There is something in the Jew that is fanatical about importing non-whites into historically white areas.
> 
> George Soros, a billionaire Jew, is the driving force behind the Muslim invasion of Europe, and has, for years, spent millions ensuring continued mass immigration to the US.
> When Carl Pope, a Jew, was head of the Sierra Club, he accepted a massive donation by a Jew in return for guaranteeing the Sierra Club took took no immigration position.
> ...



Besides you being FOS on the "facts" you listed. Like the SPLawCenter being led by Jews -- would that explain why they list several Jewish Orgs as terrorists??? 

There's the issue of Jews supporting IMMIGRATION because for 30 years, Jews in the Soviet Union were unduly sent to Gulags for being political dissidents and routinely harassed in all ways of life. They wanted the avenue open to bring friends and relatives to the US. 

But besides THAT --- What makes you think that Jews are in favor of Massive resettlement of Arabs from war zones in the Mid East? Or ANY country that prohibits Jews from being full protected citizens?

I've found that folks who blame JEWS (or Muslims or Blacks for that matter) for their problems,  have NO F'ing clue how things work or who is REALLY to blame for their problems. They are inherently intellectually lazy and rarely have an original thought. It's all cut/paste and search for self-confirmation..


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > psssst -- Nelson.  I'm going to whisper this to you quietly so nobody else hears, but have you checked out your windows lately/? You see those little smudges on the glass?
> ...


We've already lost it. For example, there was no American interest at stake when we invaded Iraq.


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Besides you being FOS on the "facts" you listed. Like the SPLawCenter being led by Jews -- would that explain why they list several Jewish Orgs as terrorists???


Of the twenty-two(22) Southern Poverty Law Center senior program staff members, fifteen(15) are Jews. This is a numerical representation of 68%. Of the thirteen(13) Southern Poverty Law Center directors, eight(8) are Jews or have Jewish spouses. This is a numerical representation of 62%. Jews are approximately 2% of the U.S. population.* Therefore Jews and spouses of Jews are over-represented among the Southern Poverty Law Center senior program staff members by a factor of 34 times(3,400 percent), and over-represented among the Southern Poverty Law Center directors by a factor of 31 times(3,100 percent).


----------



## flacaltenn (May 25, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Besides you being FOS on the "facts" you listed. Like the SPLawCenter being led by Jews -- would that explain why they list several Jewish Orgs as terrorists???
> ...



You know all this how? Because of surnames? Or because you read it on DailyStormer? 
And what are all these Jews doing putting JEWISH ORGS on their "terrorist list"???


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> There's the issue of Jews supporting IMMIGRATION because for 30 years, Jews in the Soviet Union were unduly sent to Gulags for being political dissidents and routinely harassed in all ways of life. They wanted the avenue open to bring friends and relatives to the US.


Without Jews, there would have been no Bolshevik Revolution. Between 1917 and 1928, Jews controlled the USSR and 20 million white Christian Russians were exterminated. They were eventually eaten by the monster they created, Joseph Stalin, but to claim Jews were the victims in the USSR is a sick joke.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 25, 2017)

And how fearful is ANYONE of the SPLC? They are a money-raising operation. And a bunch of whackos with VERY little teeth other than writing reports and making lists.


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> are all these Jews doing putting JEWISH ORGS on their "terrorist list"???


Same reason the ACLU defended the Nazi march in Skokie, IL. They are still reaping the benefits from ninnies who think it is proof they are not a Jewish organization.


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> And how fearful is ANYONE of the SPLC? They are a money-raising operation. And a bunch of whackos with VERY little teeth other than writing reports and making lists.


They destroy people. They are one of the most despicable groups in the country.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 25, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > There's the issue of Jews supporting IMMIGRATION because for 30 years, Jews in the Soviet Union were unduly sent to Gulags for being political dissidents and routinely harassed in all ways of life. They wanted the avenue open to bring friends and relatives to the US.
> ...



Oh hog shit. Jews were involved in the Russian Revolution because the Czars Calvary had been using them for sword practice for a couple decades. Jews never "controlled" the Soviet Union and Stalin killed those Christians. 

Like I said -- if you read ACTUAL history rather than using a CRUTCH of blaming groups for all your damn issues, it might be more WORK -- but at least you'd know it's more complicated than your simplify scape-goating..


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Yes, I am out to ruin the White Race!
> 
> You caught me, and now let return to reality where you have not visited for a long ass time, or don't and check under your bed tonight because I might be there to steal your white pride way of life...


Jews have been attempting to destroy Christianity since they killed Jesus.


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


You are dead wrong. Stalin didn't assume dictatorial powers until later. 

Central Committee of the Bolshevik Party was made up as follows:
NAME    NATIONALITY
Bronstein (Trotsky)    Jew
Apfelbaum (Zinovief)    Jew
Lourie (Larine)    Jew
Ouritski    Jew
Volodarski    Jew
Rosenfeldt (Kamanef)    Jew
Smidovitch    Jew
Sverdlof (Yankel)    Jew
Nakhamkes (Steklof)    Jew
Ulyanov (Lenin)    Russian
Krylenko    Russian
Lounatcharski    Russian



“The Council of the People’s Commissars comprises the following:

MINISTRY    NAME    NATIONALITY
President    Ulyanov (Lenin)    Russian
Foreign Affairs    Tchitcherine    Russian
Nationalities    Djugashvili (Stalin)    Georgian
Agriculture    Protian    Armenian
Economic Council    Lourie (Larine)    Jew
Food    Schlichter    Jew
Army & Navy    Bronstein (Trotsky)    Jew
State Control    Lander    Jew
State Lands    Kauffman    Jew
Works    V. Schmidt    Jew
Social Relief    E. Lelina (Knigissen)    Jewess
Public Instruction    Lounatcharsky    Russian
Religions    Spitzberg    Jew
Interior    Apfelbaum (Zinovief)    Jew
Hygiene    Anvelt    Jew
Finance    Isidore Goukovski    Jew
Press    Volodarski    Jew
Elections    Ouritski    Jew
Justice    I. Steinberg    Jew
Refugees    Fenigstein    Jew
Refugees (assist.)    Savitch    Jew
Refugees (assist.)    Zaslovski    Jew



“The following is the list of members of the Central Executive Committee:

NAME    NATIONALITY
Sverdlov (president)    Jew
Avanessof (sec.)    Armenian
Bruno    Lett
Babtchinski    Jew
Bukharin    Russian
Weinberg    Jew
Gailiss    Jew
Ganzburg    Jew
Danichevski    Jew
Starck    German
Sachs    Jew
Scheinmann    Jew
Erdling    Jew
Landauer    Jew
Linder    Jew
Wolach    Czech
Dimanstein    Jew
Encukidze    Georgian
Ermann    Jew
Joffe    Jew
Karkline    Jew
Knigissen    Jew
Rosenfeldt (Kamenef)    Jew
Apfelbaum (Zinovief)    Jew
Krylenko    Russian
KrassikofSachs    Jew
Kaprik    Jew
Kaoul    Lett
Ulyanov (lenin)    Russian
Latsis    Jew
Lander    Jew
Lounatcharski    Russian
Peterson    Lett
Peters    Lett
Roudzoutas    Jew
Rosine    Jew
Smidovitch    Jew
Stoutchka    Lett
Nakhamkes (Steklof)    Jew
Sosnovski    Jew
Skrytnik    Jew
Bronstein (Trotsky)    Jew
Teodorovitch    Jew
Terian    Armenian
Ouritski    Jew
Telechkine    Russian
Feldmann    Jew
Froumkine    Jew
Souriupa    Ukranian
Tchavtchevadze    Georgian
Scheikmann    Jew
Rosental    Jew
Achkinazi    Imeretian
Karakhane    Karaim (Jew)
Rose    Jew
Sobelson (Radek)    Jew
Sclichter    Jew
Schikolini    Jew
Chklianski    Jew
Levine (Pravdine)    Jew



“The following is the list of members of the Extraordinary Commission of Moscow:

NAME    NATIONALITY
Dzerjinski (president)    Pole
Peters (vice-president)    Lett
Chklovski    Jew
Kheifiss    Jew
Zeistine    Jew
Razmirovitch    Jew
Kronberg    Jew
Khaikina    Jewess
Karlson    Lett
Schaumann    Jew
Leontovitch    Jew
Jacob Goldine    Jew
Glaperstein    Jew
Kniggisen    Jew
Latzis    Lett
Schillenkuss    Jew
Janson    Lett
Rivkine    Jew
Antonof    Russian
Delafabre    Jew
Tsitkine    Jew
Roskirovitch    Jew
G. Sverdlof    Jew
Biesenski    Jew
Blioumkine    Jew
Alexandrevitch    Russian
I. Model    Jew
Routenberg    Jew
Pines    Jew
Sachs    Jew
Daybol    Lett
Saissoune    Armenian
Deylkenen    Lett
Liebert    Jew
Vogel    German
Zakiss    Lett


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> blaming groups for all your damn issues,


I don't blame anyone for my problems. I blame Jews for many of the nation's problems.


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know every keyboard has a built in recording device that sends everything you type to Mossad?
> ...


Hungry?


----------



## danielpalos (May 25, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> There is something in the Jew that is fanatical about importing non-whites into historically white areas.
> 
> George Soros, a billionaire Jew, is the driving force behind the Muslim invasion of Europe, and has, for years, spent millions ensuring continued mass immigration to the US.
> When Carl Pope, a Jew, was head of the Sierra Club, he accepted a massive donation by a Jew in return for guaranteeing the Sierra Club took took no immigration position.
> ...


We have the largest economy in the world; why does the right wing have a problem with Capitalism?


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Jews have been attempting to destroy Christianity since they killed Jesus.



Better be nice. We killed your god, what makes you think we can't get to you?


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Jews have been attempting to destroy Christianity since they killed Jesus.
> ...


Nice? LOL, that's rich. Will the Jews check themselves as long as everyone is nice to them? Rolling on the floor and all that.


----------



## hjmick (May 25, 2017)

But... Umm... Because JEWS!

Is there anything, anything at all you fucking failures at life are not fucking afraid of?


----------



## anotherlife (May 25, 2017)

Jews control the media, yes, Mel Gibson is a telling victim of that.  But you have a ton bigger problems than just immigration because of it.


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

Immigration is the linchpin of a genocidal design.


----------



## danielpalos (May 25, 2017)

Only "untermenchen" make excuses instead of get results.


----------



## jasonnfree (May 25, 2017)

Some people sure get offended when Jews are criticized on this forum.  Why, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> inquiring minds want to know.









And they'll believe ANYTHING...


----------



## jasonnfree (May 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > inquiring minds want to know.
> ...



So this means anybody who criticizes Jews are 'out there'?


----------



## danielpalos (May 25, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Some people sure get offended when Jews are criticized on this forum.  Why, inquiring minds want to know.


did you miss the memo?

Only "untermenchen" make excuses instead of get results.


----------



## danielpalos (May 25, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


Was All of Hostess management, Jewish?


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> So this means anybody who criticizes Jews are 'out there'?



For believing that Jews (or any other ethnic group) act concertedly to control the world is about as 'out there' as you can get.  
I'd have more respect for someone who thought they were carrying Big Foot's baby.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 25, 2017)

The Mossad IT dept is checking your IP right now!


----------



## danielpalos (May 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > So this means anybody who criticizes Jews are 'out there'?
> ...


why should truly _superior_ Persons care?  they should Love to Compete, just for Fun and Practice.

Ask Boss or Ding.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > There is something in the Jew that is fanatical about importing non-whites into historically white areas.
> ...


Look, Trump, I told you not to blurt that out!


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


If you were a member of the media feeding off free travel and the more variety in population the more stories, you'd also have an insane urge for open borders.


----------



## danielpalos (May 25, 2017)

Nothing but Red Herring specialists? Y'all have, Wikileaks for your, "gospel Truth".


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


The Stock Market skyrocketed.
The "Jewish" Dick Cheney made a fortune.


----------



## danielpalos (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


They like to cover humanitarian activities, like, "Doctors without Borders".


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


Well, yeah.


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Jews were involved in the Russian Revolution because the Czars Calvary had been using them for sword practice for a couple decades.


Let me guess. Jews were model citizens, good neighbors, productive and civic-minded to a man. Perfect in every way. Then, one Tuesday afternoon, for absolutely no reason whatsoever, the Tsar's calvary started using them for sword practice.

Is that the history?


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > So this means anybody who criticizes Jews are 'out there'?
> ...


Really? Your God commands it. 

_For the LORD thy God blesseth thee, as he promised thee: and thou shalt lend unto many nations, but thou shalt not borrow; and thou shalt reign over many nations, but they shall not reign over thee. (Deuteronomy 28:13)

When thou comest nigh unto a city to fight against it, then proclaim peace unto it. And it shall be, if it make thee answer of peace, and open unto thee, then it shall be, that all the people that is found therein shall be tributaries unto thee, and they shall serve thee. And if it will make no peace with thee, but will make war against thee, then thou shalt besiege it: And when the LORD thy God hath delivered it into thine hands, thou shalt smite every male thereof with the edge of the sword: But the women, and the little ones, and the cattle, and all that is in the city, even all the spoil thereof, shalt thou take unto thyself; and thou shalt eat the spoil of thine enemies, which the LORD thy God hath given thee. (Deuteronomy 20:11)

Thus shalt thou do unto all the cities which are very far off from thee, which are not of the cities of these nations. (Deuteronomy 20:15)_​


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Jews were involved in the Russian Revolution because the Czars Calvary had been using them for sword practice for a couple decades.
> ...


Pretty much.  Jews in Russia had zero influence.  They were reviled and more often than not, the victims of Pogroms.


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> The Stock Market skyrocketed.
> The "Jewish" Dick Cheney made a fortune.


Q.E.D.


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> They were reviled and more often than not, the victims of Pogroms.


They were reviled for absolutely no reason whatsoever. At all.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > The Stock Market skyrocketed.
> ...


You *do* know Dick Cheney is not a Jew.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > They were reviled and more often than not, the victims of Pogroms.
> ...


The Jews killed your savior.


----------



## danielpalos (May 25, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > The Stock Market skyrocketed.
> ...


dudes; the Ivy League MBA of the right almost single-handedly overturned a capital Maxim that states:_ It Only takes massive federal surpluses to create more wealth. _


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Here's an article by Israeli news Ynet, which admits to the disproportionate role of Jews under Stalin's regime.

Ynetnews Opinion - Stalin's Jews

And us, the Jews? An Israeli student finishes high school without ever hearing the name "Genrikh Yagoda," the greatest Jewish murderer of the 20th Century, the GPU's deputy commander and the founder and commander of the NKVD. Yagoda diligently implemented Stalin's collectivization orders and is responsible for the deaths of at least 10 million people. His Jewish deputies established and managed the Gulag system. After Stalin no longer viewed him favorably, Yagoda was demoted and executed, and was replaced as chief hangman in 1936 by Yezhov, the "bloodthirsty dwarf."



Yezhov was not Jewish but was blessed with an active Jewish wife. In his Book "Stalin: Court of the Red Star", Jewish historian Sebag Montefiore writes that during the darkest period of terror, when the Communist killing machine worked in full force, Stalin was surrounded by beautiful, young Jewish women.



Stalin's close associates and loyalists included member of the Central Committee and Politburo Lazar Kaganovich. Montefiore characterizes him as the "first Stalinist" and adds that those starving to death in Ukraine, an unparalleled tragedy in the history of human kind aside from the Nazi horrors and Mao's terror in China, did not move Kaganovich.



Many Jews sold their soul to the devil of the Communist revolution and have blood on their hands for eternity. We'll mention just one more: Leonid Reichman, head of the NKVD's special department and the organization's chief interrogator, who was a particularly cruel sadist.



In 1934, according to published statistics, 38.5 percent of those holding the most senior posts in the Soviet security apparatuses were of Jewish origin.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


Ever notice that almost nobody cares.
Just remember that Jews are the best at everything, including, unfortunately, murder.
Keep them in yeshiva.


----------



## danielpalos (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


should we give our Nazi friends, "the memo"?


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


They already have a memo..."Blame the JOOS!".


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> In 1934, according to published statistics, 38.5 percent of those holding the most senior posts in the Soviet security apparatuses were of Jewish origin.



In 1956, according to published statistics, 98.37 percent of all white nationalists were brain-dead, inbred, bible-thumpin', cousin-humpin' morons.


----------



## Aries (May 25, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> There is something in the Jew that is fanatical about importing non-whites into historically white areas.
> 
> George Soros, a billionaire Jew, is the driving force behind the Muslim invasion of Europe, and has, for years, spent millions ensuring continued mass immigration to the US.
> When Carl Pope, a Jew, was head of the Sierra Club, he accepted a massive donation by a Jew in return for guaranteeing the Sierra Club took took no immigration position.
> ...


Why the hell would a nation of immigrants want to end immigration??


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

Aries said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > There is something in the Jew that is fanatical about importing non-whites into historically white areas.
> ...


Please enumerate the 4 ways of entering the US...


----------



## anotherlife (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Neither is Nancy Pelosi, right?


----------



## danielpalos (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Did you think we could it for "free" under Any form of Capitalism?


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> racistxenophobicantisemetic



We're having T-shirts made.


----------



## danielpalos (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


did you miss the memo?

Only "untermenchen" make excuses instead of get results.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


Could you correct that question?


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> You *do* know Dick Cheney is not a Jew.


I know that the architects of the Iraq War who worked in his office at the Pentagon were Jewish. Richard Perle, Paul Wolfowitz, and Doug Feith. I know they knowingly maneuvered bogus intel that originated from Mossad to make the case for war. I know their Jewish allies in the press, like Thomas "Cakewalk" Friedman and Bill "Blood Lust" Kristol, pounded on it unrelentingly with almost no push back from the Jewish controlled press. I know Feith, Wolfowitz, and Perle should have been executed for treason, but the Senate hearings after the fact, chaired by the Jewish Senator Carl Levin, found that, while the three had indeed lied to get us into war, the lies didn't rise to the level of a crime. And I know why Israel would want Americans to kill 2/3 of a Holocaust worth of Iraqis, so far.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > In 1934, according to published statistics, 38.5 percent of those holding the most senior posts in the Soviet security apparatuses were of Jewish origin.
> ...



That number has since doubled or tripled.

But all is not lost. If the US is smart, we will keep immigrants, including Jews and get rid of these brainless racist nutters.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > racistxenophobicantisemetic
> ...


Size XXXXX?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Some arrogance to assume that Jews are best at everything, no?


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > You *do* know Dick Cheney is not a Jew.
> ...


Never let Jews out of the yeshiva.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Fact = arrogance?


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...









His AND Hers


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Fact = arrogance?



Arrogance is the belief that you're better than everyone else.  It's not arrogance when you actually ARE better than everyone else.


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> The Jews killed your savior.



Yeah, that whole sins-of-the-fathers stuff is Semitic, not Christian.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



For starters Jews aren't usually good at sports.

For enders Jews aren't good at all intellectual factors, they're not so good at engineering, technology, and invention.

All 3 of the above are not included in the Nobel Prize.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Fact = arrogance?
> ...


Israel is 60 years old and is a state of the art nation.
India & Africa are shitholes after 40 years of US handouts.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews killed your savior.
> ...


Did you just fall out of your crib?
Actually, the sins of the father stuff is only when the children follow the example of the parents.
Other than that, until Pope John Paul II, The Jews killed your savior.


----------



## jasonnfree (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



If israel is state of the art, then why are we subsidizing it?


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> The Jews killed your savi



Pretty sure he had it coming.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


We own the teams.
By the way, have you taken notice lately of how Israel is doing in the World Games and Olympics.
The more scientific sports become, the better Jews do.

In terms of engineering, technology, and invention, are you on crack?
You better start reading up on what's going on in Israel.
The Days of Moshiah are approaching.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


I wish we weren't because Israel would have been Arab free by now.
By the way, until 1967, world Jewry supported Israel, not the US.


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Arrogance is the belief that you're better than everyone else. It's not arrogance when you actually ARE better than everyone else.


I'll give you blood lust. Nobody does bloodthirsty like you people. And nepotism, can't forget that. You people excel at nepotism. Oh, and then there is the deceit. <whistles> World. Class. Deceit.


----------



## danielpalos (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


socialism requires social morals for free to achieve a secular and temporal, Commune of Heaven on Earth.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Arrogance is the belief that you're better than everyone else. It's not arrogance when you actually ARE better than everyone else.
> ...


Jews have to support each other; we have to deal with people like you.


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> I'll give you blood lust. Nobody does bloodthirsty like you people. And nepotism, can't forget that. You people excel at nepotism. Oh, and then there is the deceit. <whistles> World. Class. Deceit.



But we give you a job and keep the rent low on your trailer ... You're welcome.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Judaism is a mixture of Fair Trade and Socialism.


----------



## danielpalos (May 25, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > You *do* know Dick Cheney is not a Jew.
> ...


I think we need to tell the right wing, to "get serious", if they want to be taken seriously.



> In consideration of the monstrous sacrifice in property and blood that each war demands of the people, personal enrichment through a war must be designated as a crime against the people. Therefore, we demand the total confiscation of all war profits.


----------



## jasonnfree (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



According to the new york times article, usa finalized a  $38 billion dollar care package to israel recently.  You don't have to deal with us?  ha ha, and you'd turn down money?  Not likely.

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/14/world/middleeast/israel-benjamin-netanyahu-military-aid.html?_r=0


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > In 1934, according to published statistics, 38.5 percent of those holding the most senior posts in the Soviet security apparatuses were of Jewish origin.
> ...



1.) I sourced a Jewish Israeli source, for goodness sake, and yet that makes you Chimp out?

2.) I'm Agnostic as in I don't believe, or disbelieve in God, or Gods,  I  score a 124 IQ, I'm a rather talented Artist, I'm from New York, and come from a household worth 1.4 million, with a $230,000 a year income.

3.) Rather than a White Nationalist, I'm a Polish Nationalist... In fact I don't even like many Whites, I don't like Western Europeans, and I'm not too fond of some Eastern Europeans either, like Russians, Ukrainians, Lithuanians, or Albanians.

4.) The IQ of Racists is 2  - 4 points lower which can easily be explained by lower end Whites competing with Blacks, and other non-Whites, but Blacks score a 15 - 18 point lower IQ than Whites, care for field that one?

5.) Much of the best, and brightest have been Racists, Eugenicists, and Nazis, including Darwin, Edison, Nikola Tesla, Voltaire, Wernher Von Braun, James Watson, Francis Crick, William Shockley, Borglum, Immanuel Kant, Artur Schopenauer, Francis Galton, Herbert Spencer, George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Mark Twain, George Curvier, Walt Disney, Frank L. Baum, Carl Linnaeus etc.


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> $38 billion dollar care package to israel recently



Every penny of which goes straight back into the coffers of Lockheed, Boeing, General Dynamics, and the others.  Military aid is a taxpayer-funded handout to the arms industry under the guise of altruism.

Israel tends to have great success with both imported and locally developed weapons systems. So, giving weapons to Israel is a guarantee of follow-on sales to the rest of the world.


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I'm a rather talented Artist








Eye of the beholder ...


----------



## jasonnfree (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Since '67 you've been freeloading off of us?   That's 50 years!!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



European  are much better at engineering, technology, and invention than Jews.

Who's the Jewish version of Nikola Tesla, or Thomas Edison?


----------



## danielpalos (May 25, 2017)

I think our politicians feel a sense of "entitlement" to be failures at diplomacy, Because they have recourse to our exorbitantly expensive, superpower.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



LMFAO, but Blacks, Hispanics, and Muslims all score lower IQ's than racists.

Nazi member Wernher Von Braun put a man on the Moon.

KKK member Borglum carved Mount Rushmoore.

Darwin who formulated Evolution, said the Fuegian Natives were hardly even Human.

Nikola Tesla who invented alternate current, the patents Marconi stole for radio, remote controls, and unmanned aerial vehicles, among other things talked about cleansing the World of savages.

Immanuel Kant the prized philosopher who put Blacks, and Native Americans as low hierarchy Humans.

James Watson who co-discovered DNA structure spoke of Blacks not being equal, and the other co-discoverer of DNA structure Francis Crick also touted of racial inequality.,


I'd dare you to list such accomplished Blacks, Hispanics, or Muslims?


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You mean when we we're being slaughtered in Europe and not allowed in Universities in the US or Europe?
We already had this discussion so you either have a bad memory or are being intellectually dishonest.
Since you are Polish, neither can be true.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


Yep, and Israel isn't a Caste ridden shithole like India, still backwards like Africa or producing several hundred million terrorists a year like the Muslim countries the US is paying off to behave.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > I'll give you blood lust. Nobody does bloodthirsty like you people. And nepotism, can't forget that. You people excel at nepotism. Oh, and then there is the deceit. <whistles> World. Class. Deceit.
> ...



Vivid assumptions on your part... I can't speak for him... But... we're looking to buy a 4 bedroom, 3 bathroom house, with 3 decks, and a pool.


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> But... we're looking to buy a 4 bedroom, 3 bathroom house, with 3 decks, and a pool.



Yes ... everyone on the Internet is a Doctor / Lawyer / Astronaut (some are all three), married to a super model and living in a mansion.

Here's a clue for you ... if you're bragging about it, we know it's a lie.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

[


Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Why are Ashkenazi Jews superior over Mizrahi Jews, and Sephardi Jews who are actually more Jewish than Ashkenazi Jews?


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Why are Ashkenazi Jews superior over Mizrahi Jews, and Sephardi Jews who are actually more Jewish than Ashkenazi Jews?



I'm not surprised you have no idea what you're talking about ... given the only Jews you've ever met were your landlord, your boss, and your court-appointed attorney.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> [
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> ...


It's called the Church; the Sephardi were free of the RCC.
All Hail the RCC!!!
Ashkenazi Jews are superior over Mizrahi Jews?  Please explain.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > But... we're looking to buy a 4 bedroom, 3 bathroom house, with 3 decks, and a pool.
> ...



Both my parents were teachers, and by my father being a good teacher, and a teacher in jail, he made about $100,000 a year, had he not retired, he's probably make $115,000 today.

As for me, I don't really have to work, but I do so anyways.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Why are Ashkenazi Jews superior over Mizrahi Jews, and Sephardi Jews who are actually more Jewish than Ashkenazi Jews?
> ...


I almost spat my water!


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Publishing anti-Jew and pro-Polish magazines?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Sephardi Jews, and Mizrahi Jews score lower IQ's, and also have far less intellectual contributions, than Ashkenazi Jews.


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Both my parents were teachers, and by my father being a good teacher, and a teacher in jail, he made about $100,000 a year, had he not retired, he's probably make $115,000 today.
> 
> As for me, I don't really have to work, but I do so anyways.


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> I almost spat my water!



We laugh because it's funny and we laugh because it's true.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Based on what comparisons?
My son-in-law is Sephardi and is very accomplished.
It's is difficult to keep up with Ashkenazi Jews as we are more inclined to compete with non-Jewish society.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Why are Ashkenazi Jews superior over Mizrahi Jews, and Sephardi Jews who are actually more Jewish than Ashkenazi Jews?
> ...



The IQ of Israel is modest, largely because of Sephardi, and Ashkenazi Jews.

Also note that probably 99% of Jewish intellectual accomplishments have been Ashkenazi.

I think it's you who don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I think it's us that don't give a shit what you think.
Jews work as a group entity.
IQ is hardly an indicator of potential greatness.
Someone with an average IQ can have a personality or character attributes that cause others to achieve greatness.
Someone with a high IQ can be a non-functional wallflower.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Why don't you list Sephardi, and Mizrahi Jewish intellectual accomplishments?


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You won't find them because they don't brag about the multi-billion dollar businesses they own.
Especially the Sephardi; they are far wealthier than the Ashkenaz.


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...









We all know who likes to make lists.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Because...*Polish*!


----------



## Moonglow (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> dfens said:
> 
> 
> > Although some of these people, strictly speaking, may be not be Jewish, it is possible to be Jewish in spirit.  Just like a white person can act black, or vice versa.
> ...


So no goat skin?


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > dfens said:
> ...


Not if the heat is working.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 25, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Jews were involved in the Russian Revolution because the Czars Calvary had been using them for sword practice for a couple decades.
> ...



What happened to your "interest" in American Immigration policy? You get distracted or something? 

I don't think dirt poor people living happily in a remote village in the Steppes of Russia were a strategic threat to the Czar.  Other than taking up a tiny bit of space in a big country. But by all means, ignore the MASSIVE motive for a Revolution against one of the last dictatorial "kingdoms" on the planet. 

It's OK --- those Brilliant Jews who now ruin your world got punked by a bunch of lame ass academic Commies. Turns out they really aren't as smart as you give them credit for..


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



East Germans clearly have the most breathe taking, and well rounded intellectual accomplishments, rather than Jews.

Keep in mind that East Germans, like Ashkenazi Jews have a good deal of Polish genetic mixture.

But, absolutely East Germans are way ahead of Ashkenazi Jews in intellect on the whole.

Philosophers like Immanuel Kant, Nietzsche, Artur Schopenhauer, and Leibniz who also invented Calculus, and Binary Code.

Rocket scientists like Wernher Von Braun, and Herman Oberth.

Technology like Ferdinand Porsche who invented Porsche, and Volkswagen, Paul Nipkow who invented TV.

Geneticists like Gregor Mendel, or Rudolf Jaenisch.

Artists like Casper Friedrich.

Writers like Gunther Grass, or Charles Bukowski.


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> You won't find them because they don't brag about the multi-billion dollar businesses they own.
> Especially the Sephardi; they are far wealthier than the Ashkenaz.



I attended a Sephardi shul in Singapore.  Lots of prominent families, Benjamin, Sassoon, Ballas and others are scions of the local business community.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


And yet produced a mass murder machine.
So much for the end product of education without a moral base.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Consult that to Julius Popper, Lazar Kaganovich, Genrikh Yagoda, Matvei Berman, Leon Trotsky, Lenin, Ami Popper, Braruch Goldstein, Salomon Morel, Menachem Begin, Jakub Berman, Bela Kuhn, and various others of Jewish heritage who were mass murderers.

The most curious one though is Menachem Begin, despite being less of a mass murderer than many of the others I listed..... He's worshipped by many in Israel as a hero....


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


How many time do I have to tell you...
Keep the Jews in the yeshiva.
Your hate blinds you cause and effect.
And yes, it is hate caused by an inferiority complex.
Genius must be channel correctly or it can destroy the world.


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Turns out they really aren't as smart as you give them credit for..


When did I give them credit for being smart?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



The IQ of Sephardi Jews in Israel is 91, the IQ of Ashkenazi Jews in Israel 103.

Why such a disparity between the 2 groups in the same nation?

Could you possibly claim "Oppression" like in the case of minorities in the West?

Do you think Ashkenazi Jews in Israel oppress Sephardi Jews?


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I doubt those IQs are that low since Israel has one of the highest literacy rates in the world and almost everyone I know has at least a advanced degree.
Do you have a Link so I can see the breakdown?

Sephadis are far more interpersonal oriented...they are incredibly successful in business and probably own the Ashkenazim.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > You won't find them because they don't brag about the multi-billion dollar businesses they own.
> ...



Carlos Slim a Lebanese Mexican, is richer than all of them.

But, that's besides the point.

The point is what contributions have Sephardi Jews had to Physics, Technology, Invention, Engineering, Astronomy, Rocket Science,  Chemistry,  Philosophy, Poetry, Classical Musicians, Jazz Musicians, Artists, and so forth?


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> I doubt those IQs are that low since Israel has one of the highest literacy rates in the world and almost everyone I know has at least a advanced degree.
> Do you have a Link so I can see the breakdown?
> 
> Sephadis are far more interpersonal oriented...they are incredibly successful in business and probably own the Ashkenazim.



There were another people who liked to make lists, compile bogus statistics to separate people, and put them into boxcars.  Don't play their games.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Israel's IQ is estimated at 94 - 95 Which fits with that estimate very well.

Actually, much of Europe's literacy rate is higher than that of Israel.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Are you admitting you live in Israel?


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

Aries said:


> Why the hell would a nation of immigrants want to end immigration??


Why would a nation of pioneers want to end expansionism?  Look at the chart in my OP, dope.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Bill Gates is Jewish?


I think he changed it from Gatestein.


----------



## cnelsen (May 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > In 1934, according to published statistics, 38.5 percent of those holding the most senior posts in the Soviet security apparatuses were of Jewish origin.
> ...


Why no response to #58?


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


They haven't slaughtered anyone.
And they're very happy having other people do the work for them.
And many are just as, or more, wealthy as Carlos Slim, they just don't advertise it.
I bet you're silly enough to believe that Bill Gates is the wealthiest man on earth even though there are 1000s of others far wealthier; they just don't want it publicized.

Every achievement needs a moral compass.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Still no Link.  Strange for a guy who worships Links.
And yet without outside help, Israel is one of the most inventive nations on earth.
I'm sure all those corporations paying all those low IQ Jews haven't heard from you yet.
You should let them know.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Sephardi Jews collaborated with Moorish Muslims during their invasions of Spain.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I don't, but you already knew that.
Bad memory moment?
Isn't your IQ way too high for that?


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I'm sure they did; after all, the RCC was so wonderful to Jews.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt those IQs are that low since Israel has one of the highest literacy rates in the world and almost everyone I know has at least a advanced degree.
> ...


Oh, come on!
This is great material for the office.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Poland's literacy rate was 99.8%, while Israel's was 97.8%.

List of countries by literacy rate - Wikipedia

Poland's IQ was 99, while Israel's was 95.

National IQ Scores - Country Rankings

Poland's PISA scores were in the 500's,, while Israel's were in the 470's.

Programme for International Student Assessment - Wikipedia


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Ashkenazi Jewish intelligence - Wikipedia
I read it...eat shit.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Now I know why everybody's doing R&D in Poland and not in Israel.
Spatial IQ is higher amongst non-Jews but not very desirable in most precise scientific research.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



The Polish American IQ was also  a very high 109 in the 1970's.

American Ethnic Groups


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Yeah, but technology benefits the masses, despite Einstein's intelligence, it hasn't benefitted the masses very much.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Rolled up statistics.
When it comes to scientific R&D and team work, Jews are way ahead of the field.
I know that drives you crazy and you will reiterate same old, same old.
I got it.
Wash...Rinse...Repeat.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Once again, genius, chopping down a tree benefits no one without a moral compass.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Which masses?
Without Einstein, Poland would have been a permanent Germanic satellite.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Do, you think the lack of spatial ability in Jews, is why many Jews like Roudy falsely accuse Poland for the Holocaust, just because they can't grasp that because the Concentration Camps were built there, that Poles didn't have well anything more to do with them really than Jews did.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



How do you figure that?


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


It's the stories we were told by our parents and grandparents after they were kicked out of Poland after WWII.
And we don't spend much time researching the details of the Holocaust because we live life for tomorrow, not yesterday.
Feeling sorry for ourselves doesn't pay the mortgage.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Jews definitely killed more than Poles did...Even if you exclude the Soviets.... Julius Popper, and Menachem Begin were nasty buggers in their own rights.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I know Einstein wasn't Polish but I'll let you research his research and results.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Emotional Retard...Keep the Jews in the yeshiva.


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Now I know why everybody's doing R&D in Poland and not in Israel.



Poland is a GREAT place for research ...







And the scientists don't get attached to the Poles.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Now I know why everybody's doing R&D in Poland and not in Israel.
> ...


I'm beginning to think Sobie is a failed Polish experiment.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Why is Menachem Begin worshipped by many in Israel?

Did you know he not only was he a terrorist, but he abandoned the Polish army which was fighting the Nazis?


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Study his life.
He has his pluses and minuses.
He was not a friend of Observant Jews but in the long run was very responsible for taming the topography of Israel.
I'm sure the Polish Army collapsed the day he went AWOL; must have been that high Jewish IQ.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 25, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> There is something in the Jew that is fanatical about importing non-whites into historically white areas.
> 
> George Soros, a billionaire Jew, is the driving force behind the Muslim invasion of Europe, and has, for years, spent millions ensuring continued mass immigration to the US.
> When Carl Pope, a Jew, was head of the Sierra Club, he accepted a massive donation by a Jew in return for guaranteeing the Sierra Club took took no immigration position.
> ...



Then set up your own media outlet.


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Then set up your own media outlet.



He already has ... its called Al Jezeera


----------



## danielpalos (May 26, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Why is racism important to the sole surviving species in the Homo genus?


----------



## danielpalos (May 26, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


What is your solution to simple poverty?  Blaming others is for, "lesser men".


----------



## danielpalos (May 26, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> [
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> ...


no idea.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 26, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> I'm beginning to think Sobie is a failed Polish experiment.




You have read "The Island of Doctor Moreau", I presume.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 26, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Are you talking about Nukes, if so yes the Jews gave the U.S.A nukes, but also gave Soviets nukes... Coincidentally the U.S.A, and Russia are the most Jewish controlled, and aggressive White nations in the World today.... What could go wrong  there?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 26, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Well, I think Menachem Begin was a disgrace, he abandoned European Jews to the Nazis, and instead decided to lash out at Palestinian civilians in Deir Yassin.

But, if Jews were so valuable as you say, then surely the Polish army should have been doing much better against Nazi Germany, considering the Polish army, and Poland had much more Jews, no?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 26, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Cheetahs have their speed, Bears have their strength, and Humans have their intelligence.

Intelligence is inherently what makes us Human.

Therefor it's important to maintain Human intelligence.
That's just not going to happen with third-World riff raff having more kids.


----------



## danielpalos (May 26, 2017)

We have a Commerce Clause that covers tourism.  Y'all have to prove, immigration.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 26, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> We have a Commerce Clause that covers tourism.  Y'all have to prove, immigration.



From tourism to terrorism, huh?


----------



## irosie91 (May 26, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I'm beginning to think Sobie is a failed Polish experiment.
> ...



no     Sobie, is,  unfortunately a not uncommon product of polish culture------vodka soaked abusive
adults in childhood  and very sick training in what other products of abuse ----who sought refuge in 
DA CHURCH-----call  "RELIGION"


----------



## cnelsen (May 26, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> What is your solution to simple poverty? Blaming others is for, "lesser men".


as long as there is no coercion involved, or the game isn't rigged. But it is possible for a people to be impoverished. Up until the mid-60's the US was a lot like Germany--everyone was middle class. The factory owner had a bigger house than the assembly line worker, but their kids went to the same schools, their wives shopped in the same grocery stores, they played in the same church league softball games. There was virtually no immigration, which meant, of course, a tight labor market, and rising wages. America built the largest, most stable, most prosperous middle class the world had ever seen.

Then came 1965 and the decisive Jewish victory with the passage of the Immigration and Nationality Act. The country, all aglow with the warm fuzzies of the 1964 Civil Rights legislation, was ripe for the coup de grace. The Jewish sponsors of the bill in the House and Senate very shrewdly cast their bill as a civil rights bill. They made the spokesperson for the bill not some off-putting Jew but the junior senater from the state of Massachusetts, whose two brothers, incidentally, had just been murdered. He was bullet-proof. Then, of course, the New York Times, the Washington Post, and the rest of the Jewish press helped by repeating over and over the lies "This bill will not add millions of people to our cities" and "This bill will not upset the demographic make-up of the American people" and so on.  President Johnson signed the bill into law in New York Harbor at Ellis Island and that night, among the Jewish population, there were great celebrations over this glorious Jewish victory over the goyim.

And, truly, it was. 

50 years later, and they have impoverished us. Remember 7 TRILLION dollar bankster bailouts?

(Incidentally, Watergate was their triumphal march into the Capital City: we are your masters now).


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 26, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Well, Hasidim, and Atheist Jews seem to be mirror opposites, one is Conservative, and live like the Amish, the other is Liberal, and live Lavishly.

Hasidim are a welfare problem, but the Atheist Jew is a global problem.


----------



## irosie91 (May 26, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > What is your solution to simple poverty? Blaming others is for, "lesser men".
> ...





cnelsen-----you express yourself as if you come from a long line of moonshiners
in the hills of Appalachia.      The USA has been an IMMIGRATION country----even
before it was the USA.      The really stupid original immigrants have background from great
britain,  Germany,   and some from scandanavia and tend to have heads the shape of turnips


----------



## irosie91 (May 26, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




stick to comic books-------your choice of literature has seared your brain.    Your fellow moonshiners
from the hills are  a  FAR GREATER  welfare problem     (and liver failure problem) than are
Chassidic jews.      How about you take a break from cyberspace and shoot something UP


----------



## fncceo (May 26, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> they played in the same church league softball games. There was virtually no immigration, which me



I grew up in the mid-60s and never once played softball at a church.


----------



## irosie91 (May 26, 2017)

fncceo said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > they played in the same church league softball games. There was virtually no immigration, which me
> ...


----------



## fncceo (May 26, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



Which begs the question... why are people who have never met a Jew in their lives so afraid of them?


----------



## irosie91 (May 26, 2017)

fncceo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



tradition........     the founder of national Christianity----CONSTANTINE    (emperor of the first reich---holy roman
empire)    hated jews.       He devised the laws that  adolf later used in his NUREMBURG LAWS
He disarmed jews,   deprived them of the right to own property and -------even the right to ride on a horse. 
and he did the social separation laws too.      Those laws were actually enforced more or less,  in
Europe   and the eastern orthodox world and even got thrown into Shariah all the way up to
the 20th century--------and still exist in some places------especially shariah shit holes.    Some of the
most anti semetic people I have encountered have been muslims from muslim countries that have no
jews-------like Pakistan.     Pakistanis can quote the Nazi literature CHAPTER AND VERSE ----as if
it is holy text


----------



## cnelsen (May 26, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> The really stupid original immigrants have background from great
> britain, Germany, and some from scandanavia and tend to have heads the shape of turnips



We are not a nation of immigrants, you halfwit. Around eighty percent of us were born here, making us not immigrants. See? If, out of ignorance, you are including having an immigrant among one's ancestors as making one an immigrant, then all nations are nations of immigrants and it's an even dumber thing to say. Dumb cow.


----------



## irosie91 (May 26, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The really stupid original immigrants have background from great
> ...



compared to OTHER NATIONS------like  ITALY,    SPAIN,     CHINA     and almost ALL other
nations in the world-----the USA is far more a nation of immigrants.     I was born in the USA----
as were my parents and even one of my grandparents----BUT -----I do have background in a few
European countries.       One of my sisters-in-law  has  background in the MOONSHINE hills
of Appalachia--------but even she has remote ancestry in England and Germany----not SOO remote ---
something like  150 years ago


----------



## cnelsen (May 26, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> the founder of national Christianity----CONSTANTINE (emperor of the first reich---holy roman
> empire) hated jews.


In other words, he was familiar.

It's funny, really, Jews are always going on about this one hated us, and that one hated us, and this king persecuted us, and that country club did this to us, and the US turned away some Jews, and the Tsar did some other stuff, and, of course, Holocaust, Holocaust, Holocaust.  But what we never hear a Jew say is why. He never says, "My people garnered the hatred of our neighbors by...

That inability to embrace the full range of the human condition has an alienating effect.


----------



## cnelsen (May 26, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> the USA is far more a nation of immigrants.


If only ten percent of us are immigrants, how does that make us a "nation of immigrants". Ten percent of the population is Asian. Does that make us a nation of Orientals?


----------



## cnelsen (May 26, 2017)

fncceo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Why are people who have never met a Negro in their lives so afraid of them?

Why are people who have never met a Midwesterner in their lives so afraid of them?

Why are people who have never met a Muslim/Christian/Aboriginal in their lives so afraid of them?

etc.


----------



## cnelsen (May 26, 2017)

fncceo said:


> I grew up in the mid-60s and never once played softball at a church.


Probably because you sucked so bad nobody wanted you on their team. My point was the general equality of social standing.


----------



## fncceo (May 26, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Because they're morons.


----------



## danielpalos (May 26, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > We have a Commerce Clause that covers tourism.  Y'all have to prove, immigration.
> ...


We have a Second Amendment for, "national security".


----------



## danielpalos (May 26, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > We have a Commerce Clause that covers tourism.  Y'all have to prove, immigration.
> ...


Why should anyone take the right wing seriously about economics or the law?



> In the US, tourism is either the first, second, or third largest employer in 29 states,[_which?_] employing 7.3 million in 2004, to take care of 1.19 billion trips tourists took in the US in 2005. As of 2007, there are 2,462 registered National Historic Landmarks (NHL) recognized by the United States government. As of 2016, Orlando is the most visited destination in the United States.--https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourism_in_the_United_States


----------



## danielpalos (May 26, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > What is your solution to simple poverty? Blaming others is for, "lesser men".
> ...


A wall of text for red herrings?  

We have laws regarding employment at will.  Labor should be able to quit on an at-will basis and collect unemployment benefits.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 26, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Perhaps in total numbers, but not on a proportionate level.

Kiryas Joel a village which is nearly 100% Hasidim Jews, is the welfare, food stamps, and poverty capital of the U.S.A.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 26, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



My Polish drinks of choice are not Vodka, but rather Krupnik, Lech, or Tyskie.

I'm actually an Agnostic, or a skeptic of religion.

But, way to make vivid assumptions.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 26, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



The U.S Founding Fathers immigration law... The Naturalization Act of 1790 said that only Whites of good character were to become U.S citizens.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 26, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Sure, according to you original U.S Whites like Brits, and Germans, and also Poles are dumb.

But, why do you refuse to address the idiotic elephants in the room, the Blacks, and Hispanics?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 26, 2017)

fncceo said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > they played in the same church league softball games. There was virtually no immigration, which me
> ...



So, you're not a Jew?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 26, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Isn't most of the tourism revenues generated from foreign Whites, and foreign Asians, anyways?


----------



## jasonnfree (May 26, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > What is your solution to simple poverty? Blaming others is for, "lesser men".
> ...



True.   My class pictures from 1952 show a sea of white faces.  Nary a dark skinned kid in the bunch.  If we're a nation of immigrants, it's only from recent times and it was planned that way to what?   Divide us? Cheap labor?  Maybe both.  Some may call this remark racist.   What country that wants to remain a first world country imports the poor and unskilled from the third world?  You won't see Japan putting up with this b.s., and neither will Red China, and I highly doubt that israel says come one, come all, we love ya.


----------



## jasonnfree (May 26, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



Don't let that cat out of the bag.  The progressives will want to start tearing down statues of the founding fathers.  They're already kicking Andy Jackson off the twenty dollar bill and putting a colored woman on it.


----------



## irosie91 (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



I do not see blacks and Hispanics as idiotic elephants.     Most blacks I have encountered in the
USA have been in the USA longer than had my grandmother  (she grew up on London------but
HER parents were from elsewhere)     Lots of Hispanics were born in the USA------In fact most are
"AMERICANS"        The really stupid immigrants to the USA------seem to be descended from
Germanic tribes and British Isle people who ended up as farmers or moonshiner in the hills and
mountains.      La la la  ------they say don't go..on WOLVERTON MOUNTAIN.......


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The IQ of West Virginia was estimated at 98, while the IQ of Mexican Americans was estimated at 88 and the IQ of African Americans estimated at 85.


----------



## irosie91 (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



who did the estimating and on what basis?       IQ tests  TEST SUCCESS IN SCHOOL based in cohorts
that had success in school.    --------they are not analogous to quantitative chemistry 101


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Not exactly, IQ tests problem solving ability.

While, I don't deny that schooling might have some impact.

The biggest impact is a person's problem solving ability.


----------



## irosie91 (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



"problem solving ability"   is------VERY SIGNIFICANTLY,  culturally mediated.   Different cultures
had DIFFERENT PROBLEMS --------and learn to solve them DIFFERENTLY OVER MILLENNIA


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Don't Black Americans, essentially come from the American culture?


----------



## irosie91 (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



America is very culturally DIVERSE.      There is even,  historically, some cultural diversity in
Poland.     Polish catholic is its own culture in Poland--------it has very little to do with
Jewish culture in Poland,     Even in my city-----there is a HUGE difference between polish american culture
and jewish american culture


----------



## danielpalos (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


West Virginia was for the Union, not the South.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



West Virginia is part of Appalachia though.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Is it really a matter of culture, or rather of genetics?

I mean Blacks in Britain unconnected to the U.S Blacks seem to behave more like each other, than like Whites anywhere.


----------



## danielpalos (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


What is IQ really worth?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



What city is that?
Why is it surprising that Poles, and Jews would be different?
Poles are very Northern European, while Jews are very Mediterranean.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



So, retards score retarded IQ's for no reason?


----------



## danielpalos (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


does it measure actual capability or implied capability?


----------



## irosie91 (May 27, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...





danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



it Is a purely statistical correlation within a population of ongoing success in
school.      It does not actually measure capability.     Persons who are the best
hunter gatherers in the amazon can score  "imbecile"   on an IQ test


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



IQ  tests are not 100% accurate, but it's accurate enough to show the IQ scores of retards are typically low, while the IQ scores of the best, and brightest are typically high.


----------



## irosie91 (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



how many poles did you consult before arriving at that pearl?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



What's that supposed to mean?
Are you suggesting that Poles are retards, or the best, and brightest?


----------



## danielpalos (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


And, statistically, low IQs can found in any given population just as high IQs.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yes, but the proportions differ.


----------



## danielpalos (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


so do circumstances.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



True enough.

Who do you think had worse circumstances in the recent era, Poland, or Mexico?

The obvious conclusion is Poland, having  faced the brunt of 2 World wars, with millions of Poles killed, and even enslaved, before Poland was thrown to the Soviets.

Yet, Rindermann put the IQ of Poland at 98, and the IQ of Mexico at 84.

Keep in mind that Rindermann is less controversial than Lynn.

The even less controversial PISA score, which test knowledge, put Poland, and Mexico also at a similar inequality, favoring Poland also by a wide margin.


----------



## danielpalos (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I don't know.  I do know, we currently have an extra-Constitutional War on Drugs down there, that causes problems for us, up here.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Puerto Rico doesn't have much of a drug cartel, and they have even higher murder rates, and lower IQ scores than Mexico.


----------



## irosie91 (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




so?     Mexico is not responsible for the fact that Poland lies on the western border of GREAT RUSSIA---
and was a convenient dumping ground for that empire  and a place to store expendables as a buffer
against European invasion.     What does an innocent  frijole have to do with the great CLASH
of civilizations in eastern Europe and west asia?


----------



## irosie91 (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



do you have the stats on liver failure?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



I didn't say that Mexico was responsible, but rather that Poles are very well superior over Mexicans, I also didn't say I'm particularly fond of Russians either.
But, Russians are White Slavs much like Poles, and Russians are too very well superior over Mexicans.


----------



## danielpalos (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


What about States in the US?


----------



## danielpalos (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


A case can be made that it is because it is a territory and not a State.  The Middle East, has similar problems.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



People with ANE heritage or rather haplogroup R from Mal'ta Boy seem to be more prone to drink alcohol, they also seem to be quite superior, having founded the Indo-European language group, and maybe even the Afro-Asiatic language group.

Well, the R haplogroup Indo-European connection is very obvious.

The R haplogroup connection to Afro-Asiatic speakers is a bit more complex, but the fact that Chaditic speakers of Africa speak an Afro-Asiatic language, and are mostly R haplogroup may be supporting evidence too.


----------



## irosie91 (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




did they teach you about commas in polish kindergarten??     In what area of endeavor are poles
"superior"?     -----Flexing the elbow, extending the neck and SWALLOWING?


----------



## irosie91 (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



supporting what??------the GLORIES OF FERMENTATION?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Poles are superior at heroism, beating forces when outnumbered, and computer software development.


----------



## irosie91 (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




oh-----you memorized fairy tales and limericks in polish kindergarten


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I don't think anyone has more heroes, or battles of beating larger forces than the Poles.

Poland's rated #3 in the World in software developers.


----------



## fncceo (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Neither Poles nor Mexicans are 'races'. They are nationalities.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I drink for taste (mostly)
Krupnik, Mead, and Beer taste awesome.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2017)

fncceo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Where did I say that Poles, or Mexicans are "Races"?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Here's a video by a Jewish rapper, featuring Jews shooting up Heroin.
(How lovely)


----------



## cnelsen (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Here's one thing Poles are clearly best at:






Protecting their protective homogeneity.

The map purports to be a map of terrorist incidents.


----------



## irosie91 (May 27, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



ok    nice map-------now for the ANALYSIS OF THE DATA?


----------



## cnelsen (May 27, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Analysis, huh? OK, well, no red dots in Poland means no terrorist attacks in Poland. This is due to the fact Poland doesn't import backpacks. In fact, Poland was severely condemned for not doing its fair share to consume the world's excess backpacks by the leaders of the EU (that would be the heavily red-dotted area surrounding Poland). Poland has also fought back against George Soros, the Jewish backpack manufacturer causing so much trouble in the world.  Remaining free of backpacks has meant Poland's people have remained alive and white.


----------



## irosie91 (May 27, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 27, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> There is something in the Jew that is fanatical about importing non-whites into historically white areas.
> 
> George Soros, a billionaire Jew, is the driving force behind the Muslim invasion of Europe, and has, for years, spent millions ensuring continued mass immigration to the US.
> When Carl Pope, a Jew, was head of the Sierra Club, he accepted a massive donation by a Jew in return for guaranteeing the Sierra Club took took no immigration position.
> ...



When the Jerusalem Post opposed Donald Trump's candidacy, it was because Trump wanted to adopt immigration policies similar to Israel's.

wait wait wait now.Now WHY would the Jerusalem Post oppose Trumps candidacy if he wanted to adopt immigration policys similiar to Israel? are you hearing what you are saying?


----------



## cnelsen (May 27, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > There is something in the Jew that is fanatical about importing non-whites into historically white areas.
> ...


Are YOU hearing what I am saying? You asked precisely the right question: why?


----------



## Vikrant (May 27, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You are a lying Jew.


----------



## Vikrant (May 27, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Israel is the worst shit-hole. You and your ilks are nothing but parasites.


----------



## Vikrant (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



It does not matter where he lives; his loyalty is with Israel.


----------



## cnelsen (May 27, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Jews have to support each other; we have to deal with people like you.


Everyone can justify his own racism.


----------



## Indeependent (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


And the odds are that any structure built after 2001 was built by someone with an IQ of 88.


----------



## Indeependent (May 27, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Jews have to support each other; we have to deal with people like you.
> ...


Except that, unlike you, we have no problem with those of other religions or races.


----------



## Indeependent (May 27, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (May 27, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Then why do India business men have to bribe American politicians to allow in only India Business Visas who have pretty much accomplished nothing since 1998?
Why can't Indians produce a successful corporation of their own as opposed to piggy banking on the do nothing IBM, Orable and MS?
If left to a track record of producing successful, actual working products as opposed to hourly wage, there would be no Indians being used as BVs.


----------



## Indeependent (May 27, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


Tell that to Wall Street, not to mention India which has hired Israel to write the software for India's new submarines.
It's pretty pathetic how even India knows how incompetent their own "programmers" are.


----------



## Indeependent (May 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


How are these ratings arrived at?


----------



## cnelsen (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


If by "we", you mean Jews, then you are already committing the racist act of distinguishing your own race as somehow "better" than other races. But here is something I've learned about Jews. In general, whatever it is a Jew is screaming loudest against with his right hand, you can be pretty sure his left hand is doing it. Jews scream loudest against racism, yet Jews hold the world record for genocide against people of another race, the Jewish state of Israel is the only example in the world of explicit racial apartheid I can think of, and the Jewish propensity for nepotism (a kind of racism) is legendary.


----------



## fncceo (May 28, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> then you are already committing the racist act o



I used to believe firmly that there was no inferior race.  

But then I met you.   You've proved that there is and you're their spokesperson.


----------



## irosie91 (May 28, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



I am fascinated with your theories.    -----From your little post one of your theories is that jews have
UNIQUELY committed genocide.    From where did you learn this "fact"?      Another of your theories
is that   "nepotism" is a PROMINENT feature of jewish culture.  ----Two Facts!!!    Can you provide
your source and some evidence thereof?


----------



## danielpalos (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


(even former) Communists can say the same thing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



That's a good question, but it is fitting considering Polish success in Google Code Jam,  ACN International Collegiate Programming Contest. and Hello World Open..


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have developed entire systems containing over 1,000 modules and accessing over 1,000,000 transactions with sub-1 second responses and you're posting a *hacker* site's results!

Are you f*ng kidding me?
No wonder I have to download the latest bug fixes to major App everyday.
These hackers have *zero* idea how to code for mission critical and data accurate systems.

Wholee kow!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Poland could very well be proportionately the best code programmers in the World.

Poland has been competitive with Russia, and China in the ACM nternational Collegiate Programming Contest.

ACM International Collegiate Programming Contest - Wikipedia

That just leaves the fact that Russia's nearly 4  times the size of Poland, and China's close to 35 times the size of Poland.


----------



## danielpalos (May 28, 2017)

Why does the right wing  believe immigration into the US is a capital problem, for our fine, capital economy?



> The United States is the world's largest national economy in nominal terms and second largest according to purchasing power parity (PPP), representing 22% of nominal global GDP and 17% of gross world product (GWP).[4] The United States' GDP was estimated to be $18.56 trillion in 2016.--https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_the_United_States



the right wing is welcome to supply a superior argument, whenever they are ready.


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The last 4 jobs I had before the US was completely overrun by H1-Bs were already closed for lack of a qualified candidate.
I was somewhere around to 600th candidate that was interviewed for these spots that the Managing Directors already gave up on.
3 of the interviews were 10 hours long as I spent an hour with 10 different people discussing everything from Project Management, Project Leadership, Database Analysis and Development, Stored Procedures vs. Heavy Client, Batch programming and procedures, Screen Interface Development, Documentation and User Interaction.

1 interview lasted 10 minutes and consisted of 100 questions that I answered faster than they asked.

So please take your hacker bullshit for a walk and come back when you grow up.


----------



## irosie91 (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




oh sheeeesh     some polish kids won a spelling bee------so now the jerky poles insist that polish ass must
be licked


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



If Israel is so great then why do American tax payers have to support Israel? Israel is the largest recipient of US welfare which American taxpayers like myself have to pay. It is the Jewish elites that have bribed American politicians to hand out freebies to Israel. It is very typical of you people to makeup accusations about others to divert attentions from your own mischief. 

India does have multi-billion successful private and public corporations. Let me name a few for you: 

TATA: manufactures Jaguar, Land Rover, helicopter parts, industrial steel, etc.

Mahindra: manufactures tractors in US, India and Australia. It also makes all terrain vehicles. 

Reliance: explores oil and natural gas, processes oil and manufactures industrial chemicals. 

Antrix: launches commercial satellites.

HAL: builds air crafts and helicopters


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Your claims are laughable. You need to get out of the Jewish ghetto more often.


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You have just named every Indian firm that bribes Congress.
Thanks!


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


I spent 16 years on Wall Street and followed Bill Gates nefarious career.
Plus I can't remember one Indian I ever worked with who knew what the hell he was doing.
Just the old, "Yes, yes" over and over again.

And I *do* know the difference between "Yes, yes." and "Yes, yes, yes."


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



As I said earlier, it is typical of you people to defame others to divert attention from your own mischief. Anybody in the US with a fully functioning brain knows that it is your people who bribe American politicians to do Israel's bidding at the cost of American lives and resources.


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Please list all the other nations I have defamed.
I'll wait.
I have worked with the best from around the world and in the late 90s everyone from every country was sent packing back home and the Indians came in and accomplished nothing but cost & IQ cutting.


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



At least Indians do not freeload like you people. I know why you people are so worked up about Bill Gates because he won't let one of the characterless scums from your ilk take over his company. Let me tell you something. Bill Gate's turd is more valuable than your entire worthless tribe.


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Indians are the ultimate free loaders.
Your nation hands out worthless Master's Degrees and then passes unworthy individuals by the millions to the US so that they can send every discretionary penny back to India.
You can ad hominem all you want but it doesn't change the fact that MS has zero innovations since 1998; along with Oracle and IBM.
And anybody wonders why Apple is kicking MS's butt?


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You drive around New York and install cameras in the bathrooms of NYC malls because that is all you can do. Do not blame Indians for your failure. Go to school and get a degree then you can talk about competing with Indians. Jealousy is only going to turn you into a Jewish b****.


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


And let's not forget that over 90% of the money the US gives Israel comes back to the US to purchase R&D and equipment.
What does India give the US?  Lower cost labor so companies can make believe their Stock is worth more.

Actually, I love MS's latest innovation...
The Surface...otherwise known as a *laptop*.
And the Indians invested the laptop for MS *how many years* after the laptop was actually invented?
The Best and The Brightest!


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Let me spell it out for you, Jewish Princess: The existence of your entire ilk is nothing but punishment to humanity. 

Indians send their hard earned money back home. You people send American tax payer's money to Israel. This is why your ilk is called parasites. 

Once again, you are a handyman who drives around NYC and installs camera. There is nothing wrong with it as long as it is an honest day's work. However, you are not even remotely qualified to pass judgment on accreditation of master's degree. 

Finally, Einstein was a smart Jew. However, you are a dumb Jew. Get it through your skull.


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Ad hominem.
What else can I expect from a representative of a parasitic nation.


----------



## fncceo (May 28, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Let me spell it out for you, Jewish Princess: The existence of your entire ilk is nothing but punishment to humanity.



Wow ... that didn't take long.


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Let me spell it out for you, Jewish Princess: The existence of your entire ilk is nothing but punishment to humanity.
> ...


40 years of zero accomplishments.
1 hour for an ad hominem.


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You are a product of Jewish ghetto. Do you expect me to debate with you on Microsoft products vs Apple products? You are not even aware of range of products and services Microsoft offers. It is not just Microsoft, there are quite a few high-tech companies that have Indian CEOs. Let me just give you one other name, Google. You can b**** as much as you want but nobody is going hire you as a CEO because you lack basic education. Yes, it is true, there are smart Jews out there but you are not one of them. Sooner you learn that better off you will be.


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Let me spell it out for you, Jewish Princess: The existence of your entire ilk is nothing but punishment to humanity.
> ...



Not that it is going to sooth you but for the record: by his ilk, I did not mean Jews. By his ilk, I meant asshole Jews like him. There is a difference.


----------



## fncceo (May 28, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Not that it is going to sooth you but for the record: by his ilk, I did not mean Jews. By his ilk, I meant asshole Jews like him. There is a difference.



I'm a Jew too, arsehole.


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Products and Services that haven't evolved over 40 years.
I am fully hands on aware of MS products & services.
They suck compared to where they should be.
No innovation since 1998.
VB.NET & C#.NET are a convoluted disaster.
SQL Server has not evolved.
The MS Office is pure useless bloat since 2007.

Google has a nice search engine but every other project has failed.
Glasses failed.
Driverless cars failing.
On-Line office failed.

Apple will succeed because they hire the best.


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Your biggest accomplishment: freeloading off American tax payers


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Be specific.
I'll wait.


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



That post of yours is sufficient enough to tell me why you are just a handyman and not a software engineer. As I said earlier, stop blaming Indians for your own shortcomings. Go get some education. Your life will be much better.


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Israel is the largest recipient of freebies from the US. That is your biggest accomplishment.


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Ad hominem.
I don't blame Indians for being useless, I blame greedy CEOs, Directors and Stock Holders for wanting super cheap labor.

However, please do explain why Indians always diss non-Indians by saying, "Yes, yes." rather than "Yes, yes, yes."


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Are you selectively illiterate?
You know full well over 98% of that money comes back to the US.


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Not that it is going to sooth you but for the record: by his ilk, I did not mean Jews. By his ilk, I meant asshole Jews like him. There is a difference.
> ...



If you are like him then yes, it includes you. It is your call not mine if you want to be a decent Jew or a Jew like him. 

I find it interesting that you did not intervene and stop him when he was abusing Indians and Africans. Why is that?


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Because he was in IT and had to change careers.
Cheap wins out over skill.


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I am fully aware that 98% of it does not come back to the US. Israel gets free weapons and money that then they flaunt. Not only that, Israel supporters like yourself belittle nations that are not willing to freeload off American tax payers.


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Let us hear it, how much do you make?


----------



## fncceo (May 28, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> I find it interesting that you did not intervene and stop him when he was abusing Indians and Africans. Why is that?



I worked as a company director in India for five years ... for a US Telecom company outsourcing technical work.  It's a shitehole.  Every day I was driven from an over-priced apartment complex to a modern office through 15Kms of open sewer they called Bangalore.  Buildings falling apart, trucks, cars, rickshas, and motorcycles all belching smoke, streets strewn with human and animal waste and litter as far as the eye could see.

When I get to work I'd spend half my day sorting out staff complaints, immature interpersonal disputes, and projects that never meet deadlines.  At least once a week I'd send everyone home because of a power failure in the entire office park. 

The offered to extend me and I said, 'I'd rather have rectal cancer'. I chose instead to retire from the profession.


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > I find it interesting that you did not intervene and stop him when he was abusing Indians and Africans. Why is that?
> ...



Very good. You have a gripe against Indians. What is your gripe against Africans? He was also abusing Africans. 

You have right to express your gripe. Don't act hurt when others express their gripe. The reason your ilk is called a parasite because your ilk is a parasite. 

Coming back to your Banglore experience, with an incompetent director like you, the team was bound fail.


----------



## fncceo (May 28, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Very good. You have a gripe against Indians



You obviously weren't listening.  I don't have a gripe against Indians.  I have a gripe against India.  One-on-one, Indians are a great people. 

In the course of my career made my home in and managed teams in seven different countries and completed projects in a dozen more and the only country that was so frustrating in which to work and live was India.

I honestly can't say why India is the way it is ... but at least some of the blame has to be shouldered by the Indians.


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


98K; I worked under the Managing Director at CitiGroup.
We started out with 50 BVs and I dropped it to 15.
Then CitiGroup went BV hog wild.
I had to endure a 10 hour interview.
The BVs weren't interviewed.


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


We have been giving African nations billions for 40 years.
Where's the payback?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Why does the right wing  believe immigration into the US is a capital problem, for our fine, capital economy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So immigrants, especially illegal immigrants from the Third-World don't undermine the wages of America?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > I find it interesting that you did not intervene and stop him when he was abusing Indians and Africans. Why is that?
> ...



India might be poor, but they seem to be among the most peaceful people of the World, having a rather low murder rate, especially considering how poor they are. They also never invaded anyone.

None the less, India does have a rich history, and does have an elite which do extremely well in the U.S.A.


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


It's their Caste System
I've been told by one of them, misbehave and wind up in the river...literally.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Poles have won computer coding competitions, which is much more important than spelling bees.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Well, as true as they might be, at least India doesn't have an out of control murder rate like many Latino nations have.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



It's mighty interesting that these Jews seem to mock the wrong people.

2 of them seem very anti-Indian, and the other very anti-Pole.

Indians, and Poles are actually some of the best U.S immigrant groups.

Why do they refuse to speak of the Hispanic riff-raffs we're getting in mass?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Did you miss that an Indian named Vinod Dham had invented the Pentium processor for Intel?

 Satyendra Nath Bose was a very influential Indian physicist.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly can't say why India is the way it is ... but at least some of the blame has to be shouldered by the Indians.



It's a little harder to build up an economy for 1 billion like India, than for 8 million like Israel.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



What percentage of those greedy CEO's, directors, and stockholders are Jews?

It sometimes sounds like you don't like your Jewish people very much yourself.


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Hacking...Oy!


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Indians are the only nationally that treat non-Indian peers like shit.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Poles have a history of coding, keep in mind they were the first to crack the Nazi enigma code.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



But, Jews don't behave this way?


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Poles are professionals.


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You have trouble reading?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Serious, or sarcastic?


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Was he a Pole or an American?
Or both?


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


There's a major difference between a scientist and a coder.


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


He was a mathematician, not a programmer.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Polish Enigma double - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Sure, but programmers are pretty important in the modern era.


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


There are many programmers and very few developers.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Top Coder showed similar results putting Poland #4 in the World.

TopCoder Statistics - Top Ranked Countries


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Based on...?


----------



## Syriusly (May 28, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> There is something in the Jew that is fanatical about importing non-whites into historically white areas.
> 
> George Soros, a billionaire Jew, is the driving force behind the Muslim invasion of Europe, and has, for years, spent millions ensuring continued mass immigration to the US.
> When Carl Pope, a Jew, was head of the Sierra Club, he accepted a massive donation by a Jew in return for guaranteeing the Sierra Club took took no immigration position.
> ...



Wel if its 'Jews' responsible for immigration into the United States- then we should thank them. 

Since all of us come from people who immigrated here.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I'd imagine they base it on some kind of data.


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You'd imagine.
Facebook was built by hackers and hasn't evolved in several years; it's a memory queue.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Keep in mind some very good selling video games in recent years have been produced in Poland, by Polish companies, like the Witcher series, or Dying Light, or Dead Island.


----------



## Indeependent (May 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Mathematicians write the algorithms.
There's no reason for me to think Poland doesn't have great Mathematicians.
The coding is easy, especially since there's little or no database management involved.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 28, 2017)

Those dirty Jews.  You've tried soaking them out...


----------



## danielpalos (May 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Why does the right wing  believe immigration into the US is a capital problem, for our fine, capital economy?
> ...


Let's assume they do; why is that a problem for the US?  We have the largest economy in the world, regardless.  That implies, a "management problem".


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 29, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Studies confirm that illegal immigration undermines the wages of Americans, especially lower class Americans.


----------



## cnelsen (May 29, 2017)

fncceo said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > then you are already committing the racist act o
> ...


I dispute. Unable to respond, you insult. And a ninny "agrees". LOL, pathetic.


----------



## cnelsen (May 29, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> I find it interesting that you did not intervene and stop him when he was abusing Indians and Africans. Why is that?



I'm guessing it's the same reason you never hear American Jews criticizing the manifestly malevolent (and physically repugnant) George Soros.


----------



## cnelsen (May 29, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> 1 hour for an ad hominem.


Hahaha. You must be incensed.


----------



## cnelsen (May 29, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> From your little post one of your theories is that jews have
> UNIQUELY committed genocide.


I never said that. I said Jews hold the world's record for largest genocide against another people. (Chinese hold the overall record, but it was against other Chinese).


----------



## cnelsen (May 29, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Since all of us come from people who immigrated here.


Which is true of every country in the world, twat.


----------



## danielpalos (May 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


still seems like a management problem, since we have the largest economy in the world.  Labor is Not the problem; management is.


----------



## Toro (May 29, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> There is something in the Jew that is fanatical about importing non-whites into historically white areas.
> 
> George Soros, a billionaire Jew, is the driving force behind the Muslim invasion of Europe, and has, for years, spent millions ensuring continued mass immigration to the US.
> When Carl Pope, a Jew, was head of the Sierra Club, he accepted a massive donation by a Jew in return for guaranteeing the Sierra Club took took no immigration position.
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 29, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Management, like the government?

Well, the government should jail those who hire illegals, or who outsource jobs, to keep our national livelihood, and to stop propping up potential hostile foreigners, agreed?


----------



## danielpalos (May 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


sure; we have an, "executive department" for a Constitutional reason.

Just more socialism on a national basis?   How, inferior; ask Boss or Ding.


----------



## Syriusly (May 29, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Since all of us come from people who immigrated here.
> ...


lol

Absolutely- which is just one of the very many reasons your thread is so asinine.


----------



## Syriusly (May 29, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > From your little post one of your theories is that jews have
> ...


Snowflake anti-semites like you say all sorts of bullshit.


----------



## cnelsen (May 29, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Snowflake anti-semites like you say all sorts of bullshit.


Great argument.


----------



## cnelsen (May 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Size of the national economy means nothing.


----------



## danielpalos (May 29, 2017)

The right wing is always willing to "ditch capitalism" for their socialism on a national basis.


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 5, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You live in NYC and make 98K. It is you who is a cheap labor. Stop calling Indians cheap labor.


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 5, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Caste is an English word. There is no equivalent word in any of the Indian languages. There is a word in Sanskrit called Varna which means profession. Varna is purposely mistranslated as caste by your ilk to demonize Indians. 

Here is an honest Polish journalist explaining how western media dominated by your people is misrepresenting India:


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



CV Raman's name is immortal in chemistry for discovering what is called Raman Effect. Ramanujan was by far the greatest mathematician of the past two centuries. JC Bose was the first one to device radio communication way before Marconi. India is the only country to have sent successful mission to Mars in the very first try. 

The list is long  

This guy lacks education and diligence so he blames Indians and Polish for his miserable life.


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Even though Israel has small population, it depends on US handout. Indians at least are trying to make it on their own.


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 5, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



They treated you like shit because you are racist to them.


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 5, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You would not know either.


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I have worked with Polish software engineers. They are very good.


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 5, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You are throwing bunch of words in a hope that something would stick. You have no clue what you are talking about. You are a cheap labor


----------



## AsherN (Jun 5, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



from: Israel Inside: A history of Intel's R&D in Israel | ZDNet


*Intel stars*

The first Intel product to put Israel "on the map", says Friedman, was Banias, better known as the Pentium M microprocessor , the microprocessor introduced in 2003 that arguably kicked off the notebook era.

Another important product that, like Banias, was conceived, designed, directed and manufactured in Israel, was Merom, the Core-2 notebook processor heir of the Pentium M. Introduced in 2006, Merom was the first Intel technology to produce a microprocessor for mobile, desktop, and server products, according to Friedman. "Merom especially helped boost Intel's stature in the server market," Friedman says.

And of course, there are the current Intel stars: the Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge family of processors, all designed, manufactured, and managed by the Israel team.

At a recent press conference, Intel revealed that Sandy Bridge was responsible for 40 percent of the company's sales worldwide in 2011.

Microsoft israel:

*1. R&D Center*

Microsoft was first established in Israel in 1989 as one of the few foreign outposts fully owned and operated by the U.S. company. Two years later, the company officially launched its first R&D center in Haifa, and today has activities in both Herzliya and Haifa, with sales and marketing in Ra’anana.

One of three strategic global development centers situated around the world, the Israeli branch specializes in cloud technologies, business intelligence, consumer analytics, and more.

“The 25 years have been a fantastic 25 years, and we look forward to 25 more,” Nadella said at Think Next 2016.

“Since the R&D center was established 25 years ago we have managed to generate unique creative value for the company—as evinced by innovative projects…and the five acquisitions we have made in the past year in Israel,” said Yoram Yaacovi, general manager of Microsoft Israel’s R&D Center.

*2. Windows operating systems*

Microsoft Israel has long been credited for contributing significantly to the development of major parts of the Windows software  as well as its IT security and telecommunications technologies.

A video made for Microsoft Israel’s 10th anniversary in 2001 cites the OS2/subsystem, Win32s, Embedded NT4, MSBatch, Cairo Mail Server, ChicOfs, MSMQ, Modem Sharing, and Web IVR among Israel’s contributions.

Other Israeli startups  acquired by Microsoft over the years have been incorporated into its operating systems and platforms, such as Peach Networks (technology for digital television, 2000), Kidaro (desktop virtualization solutions for enterprises, 2008), YaData (analytic software for marketers, 2008), and Equivio (text analysis software developer, 2015).

And then there are companies like harmon.ie, which stay independent but serve Microsoft clients. Harmon.ie gives Microsoft Office 2016 users a single-screen experience for structured collaboration across desktop and mobile devices.

*3. Free anti-virus*

Development of the Microsoft Security Essentials anti-virus suite began in December 2008 at the R&D center in Herzliya.

Microsoft Security Essentials provides real-time protection against viruses, spyware and other malicious software. In 2010, a year after its initial release, Microsoft announced that it had more than 30 million users. By 2011, it had become the second-most popular ant-virus product in the world, and the most popular in North America.

*4. Kinect*

Kinect, Microsoft’s line of motion-sensing input devices, uses range camera technology by Israel’s PrimeSense.

PrimeSense’s technology revolutionized interaction with digital devices by allowing them to “see” in three dimensions and let users control a game with their hands and body. Microsoft incorporated the Israeli technology in Xbox 360, Xbox One and Windows PCs. Face-recognition solutions from the Microsoft Israel labs can also be found in Microsoft’s Bing Images, Windows Live Photo Gallery, Windows Phone and Kinect.

“All the face-recognition technology being used with Kinect was developed in Israel,”  Yaacovi told the Times of Israel. “If you see an application with face recognition, you know it was made here.”

*5. Microsoft Ventures Accelerator Tel Aviv*

Microsoft Ventures Accelerator started in Tel Aviv in 2012. Today it is considered the world’s most successful corporate accelerator, with additional branches in Bangalore, Beijing, Berlin, London, Paris and Seattle. Alumni from the Tel Aviv accelerator include Roojoom,  Appixia, KitLocate and OwnBackup, among many others. In 2016, the original Tel Aviv-based accelerator program switched to a“scalerator” model  designed to scale up participating companies for introduction to the global market.

*6. Think Next *

Think Next—where chosen startups demonstrate their innovations to tech leaders, developers, R&D managers, VC funds, and researchers—has become one of the leading technology events in Israel, and has been so successful that Microsoft has replicated it in the U.S., China and India.

At this year’s Think Next, Israeli companies showcased 3D technologies, augmented reality, innovative interfaces, robotics and health-tech. “Think Next reflects the ability of creative technologies to reinvent entire industries, including health, agriculture, communications and transportation,” said Yaacovi. “The new experiences offered to users are a tremendous springboard for businesses and are changing the economy and the lives of millions. We are proud to provide a stage for startups that show exceptional creativity in these and other fields.”

*7. Cyber solutions/cloud security*

In 2014 and 2015, Microsoft acquired Israeli startups Aorato, Adallom, and Secure Islands to enhance its security technology. Takeshi Numoto, Microsoft’s vice president for cloud and enterprise marketing, stated in 2015 that the Israeli startups’ technologies will be used on Windows and in Microsoft’s cloud services such as Azure and Office 365. Numerous reports suggest that the multinational company is transforming its Israeli R&D centers into the nucleus for global development of cyber-tech for Windows and Microsoft cloud services.

*8. Bing search*

Israeli researchers have played a prominent role in Bing, Microsoft’s search engine. Herzliya’s innovation labs have also been credited with adapting Bing for mobile phones. According to the Microsoft Israel site, applied researchers in Israel collaborated with colleagues from Microsoft Research to contribute several new, improved features for Bing Images.

Bing is currently the second-largest search engine in the U.S. next to Google. Microsoft Israel engineers are behind innovative solutions that support Bing’s task-completion strategy, improve its usability and relevance, and leverage social networks, according to a blog post by Adi Diamant, director of Advanced Technology Labs Israel.

*9. Content analytics*

Microsoft’s content analytics solutions are powered by numerous platforms, including Israeli-developed technologies.

In 2011, Microsoft acquired Israeli startup VideoSurf’s content analytics technology to enhance search and discovery of content. In 2015, Israeli company Pyramid Analytics, the next-generation business intelligence (BI) platform for corporations, signed a strategic agreement with Microsoft to improve its Power BI solution.

“Our work with Microsoft will give Power BI Desktop users the ability to publish files to an on-premises or private cloud server for broad collaboration on BI content,” said Omri Kohl, cofounder and CEO of Pyramid Analytics.

*10. Forefront Unified Access Gateway*

Although Microsoft discontinued its Forefront Unified Access Gateway (UAG) in 2014, the computer software developed by Whale Communications in Rosh HaAyin was an important solution for secure remote access to managed and unmanaged PCs and mobile devices during its lifespan. Microsoft bought Whale Communications in 2006 for $76 million. The technology is still used as the basis for newer solutions.



Just a few.


----------

